# Verzaubern erlernen ist teuer. OK, wie teuer genau ?



## Drakur (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Mitspieler,

Mein Magier soll (neben der Schneiderei) das Verzauberhandwerk lernen. Ich habe schon oft gehört, dass das ein teures Vergnügen sein soll, und kann das auch alles nachvollziehen. 

Meine konkrete Frage nun: WIE teuer ? Oder im ganzen Satz formuliert: Wieviel Gold muss ich ungefähr in den Beruf investieren ?

Mir ist klar, dass das natürlich auch davon abhängt, wie einen Gilden, Hauptchars/Twinks etc. unterstützen können. Aber so im Durchschnitt, kriegt man das mit 50 Gold hin, oder sind es eher 150 Gold ?

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Entscheidungshilfen zur Berufswahl !

Viele Grüße

Drakur


----------



## Roran (16. Dezember 2006)

Einfache Antwort.
Schau mal ins AH,
was da die Verzauber Formeln kosten,
und überschalg das mal.

Dann haste schon eher eine Vorstellung davon.

Es ist argh Teuer


----------



## Deadlift (17. Dezember 2006)

Das was Verzaubern auch noch heftig macht sind die Mats Kosten.

Selber Gegenstände entzaubern reicht einfach ned aus um das sinnvoll zu leveln.


----------



## Soulii (19. Dezember 2006)

ganz einfach : verzauberung hab ich in nen paar stunden von 0 auf 300 geskillt , hat mich rund 400 gold gekostet


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Dezember 2006)

Soulii schrieb:


> ganz einfach : verzauberung hab ich in nen paar stunden von 0 auf 300 geskillt , hat mich rund 400 gold gekostet



damit biste noch günstig weggekommen!

greez


----------



## ByteFax (20. Dezember 2006)

Verzauberkunst hochzuskillen fand i zumindest billiger als schmiedekunst hochzuskillen
warum

Es gibt genug leute die sich gern was verzauber lassen möchten,
aber schmiedekunst is nur bei extrem wenigen gegenständen sinnvoll
da die matskosten und der daraus resultierende gegenstand in keinem verhältniss stehen.

Ne geschmiedete waffe für Matskosten von 300-400g ist idr. gleichwertig mit nem standart drop aus strat
von daher kaufts keiner.

Aber da jeder geil drauf is das seine waffe lustig leuchtet, wirds für verzauberer immer was zutun geben.


----------



## Kleinkariert (20. Dezember 2006)

momentan kanste halt nur 2 berufe nehmen, wenn einer verzauberer ist musst du dich für nen zweiten entscheiden. Nimmst du n Sammelberuf, haste mehr Gold wenn du den Kram verkaufst. Nimmst du Schneider, kannste grüne Sachen herstellen und entzaubern.
Bei Worlddrops die nicht Bop sind musst du dich dann auch entscheiden, stell ichs ins AH oder entzaubere ich es.

Mach lieber 2 Sammelberufe, damit kannst du Sau viel Geld machen und von anderen Leuten dein Kram verzaubern lassen.


----------



## Bashilly (21. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe mit meinem allerersten char vor 2 Jahren auch Schneiderei / Verzauberkunst gelernt und am besten geht es wenn du Stoffe farmst und/oder kaufst und die Dinge die du herstellst entzauberst.

Ausserdem alle Questrewards die du nicht brauchst entzaubern und Items die du so findest. Wenn du schon etwas höher im Skill bist ist es eine gute idee die Enchantmats teuer ins AH zu stellen, dann deine Fertigkeiten anzubieten und die Leute, die eine Verzauberung wollen von dir die Mats im AH kaufen lassen.

Dann noch ein kleines Trinkgleld dafür das du es gemacht hast und schon Hast du nicht nur geskillt, sondern auch noch gut Gold verdient.


----------



## Murk (21. Dezember 2006)

mit verzauberungen kann man eigentlich kein gold verdienen, denn wenn du die rezepte kaufen musst für die besseren dann zahlt man richtig asche, dazu die mats kosten wenn man es herstellt.
als beispiel mal die -feurige waffe- kostet an mats gut 15-20g. du willst ja auch was verdienen denn das rezept kostet gut 40g. so.. nun rechne mal was du nehmen kannst als dienstleistung, eben, nichts, denn keiner will mal eben 25g für die verzauberung ausgeben.
...und wenn die ankommen sie wollen es verzaubert haben und die mats sind vorhanden dann geben sie dir erst recht nichts !

bis man diesen beruf auf 300 hat vergeht ne lange zeit und ne menge gold, denke mal das es gut bis zu 1000g sein können, denn seine verzauberungen kann man ja leider nicht mal eben ins ah stellen, so muss man also vor ort sein um dieses durchzuführen.
als mage ist verzauberung pflicht, der rest soll es lassen.


----------



## psycho.haus (8. Januar 2007)

Hay ich wollte nur mal sagen das bei uns auf ser. für feurige waffe zwischen 50 bis 100gold verlangt wird und die leute zahlen des auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Psycho.haus


----------



## Kopaka (8. Januar 2007)

Es wäre ja alles bei mir nicht so schlimm, wäre der Patch nicht:
Mit dem Patch braucht man jetzt ein midest Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt kann ich die ganzen Questbelohungen nicht mehr entzaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmaran (8. Januar 2007)

Jo der neue Patch hat den Verzauberern ne deutliche Bremse reingehaun, merks selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jetzt müssen die hochgradigen Mats gekauft werden, wenn man nicht genug Skill hat, was auch nochmal auf den vorher schon angegebenen Preisen draufgeschlagen werden muss.


----------



## Boogle (9. Januar 2007)

naja mein schurke is lvl 16 und hats auf 160 . 
Also kann er schon einiges dechanten aber halt so die schen die ich in zf , maura , tempel etc. gedroptp bekomme nicht mer -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopaka (9. Januar 2007)

Ich bin Level 48 und habe Verzauber-Skill auf 130 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgentwie bekomme ich bessern Staub, als das ich ihn brauche. Dann habe ich alles verkauft und jetzt, wo ich ihr brauche, habe ich keinen mehr. Mit meinen Berufen komme ich irgentwie nicht hinterher.


----------



## Pagan (9. Januar 2007)

Drakur schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitspieler,
> 
> Mein Magier soll (neben der Schneiderei) das Verzauberhandwerk lernen. Ich habe schon oft gehört, dass das ein teures Vergnügen sein soll, und kann das auch alles nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...




Für einen Char ohne "gesundes Konto" im Rücken ist der Verzauberer zunächst eher frustrierend. 

Alle gefundenen grünen und blauen Items wandern nicht ins AH oder zum Händler, sondern werden von dir zerlegt. Du verlierst also praktisch Geld.

Mit Verzauberungen bis 150 kann man so gut wie kein Geld verdienen, weil kaum jemand was dafür bezahlen will. 

Um deinen Skill zu steigern, wirst du viele Mats einfach so verschleudern, da du Items wegen der Punkte wieder und wieder "überzauberst".

Willst du mit Verzauberungen Geld verdienen, stelle dich auf lange und langweilige Abende in den Hauptstädten ein, wo du deine Dienste wie sauer Bier anpreisen musst.

Um über lvl 225 zu kommen, musst du zur Verzauberungslehrerin nach Uldaman (!) - je nach Materiallage auch mehrmals.

Für die Arkanit- und Echtsilberrute sind je nach Materiallage noch mal Kosten fällig.

Du kannst keinem deiner Twinks dessen seelengebundene Items verzaubern. Hierfür musst du dir nach wie vor einen fremden Verzauberer suchen.

Die Suche nach Highlevel-Rezepten ist zeitraubend und die, die Nicht-BoP sind, wer hätte es gedacht,  sind sauteuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für einige musst du zudem deinen Ruf bei bestimmten Fraktionen (z.B. Holzschlundfeste) auf einem bestimmten Rang haben.

*Fazit*: Ich habe eine Verzauberin auf 300 und würde es nicht nochmal machen, ehrlich gesagt. Ich biete meine Dienste auch nur in der Gilde (und das meistens kostenlos bzw. gegen Mats) an, weil ich auf Marktschreierei keinen Bock habe. Für einen Twink mit einem dickem Finanzpolster im Hintergrund ist es sicherlich kein Problem, diesen auf 300 zu bringen. 

Richtig Geld mit Enchanting macht aber nur der, der die Highend-Verzauberungen im Angebot und der die Zeit und Lust hat, diese im Handelschat anzubieten.

*Nachtrag*: Eine zusätzliche Hürde: Seit Patch 2.0.1 muss man ein bestimmtes Verzauberer-Level haben, um Items eines bestimmten Levels ENTzaubern zu können.

Skill 1= Level 1-20
Skill 25= Level 20-25
Skill 50= Level 25-30
Skill 75= Level 30-35
Skill 100= Level 35-40
Skill 125= Level 40-45
Skill 150= Level 45-50
Skill 175= Level 50-55
Skill 200= Level 55-60
Skill 225= Level 60-65


----------



## Asmaran (9. Januar 2007)

Tja viel mehr wie oben, gibts wohl nicht dazu zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anusch (17. Januar 2007)

was soll ich sagen, habe auch verzauberkunst auf 126 komm nicht weiter weil es so teur ist..
ein kumpel von mir hat dafür 1500 (ca.) ausgegeben^^

viel spaß damit


----------



## Manani (17. Januar 2007)

Hätte sicherlich mit meinem Twink keinen Verzauberer angefangen, wenn ich mir zuvor mit dem Mainchar, der Kräuter/Alchi ist, keine goldene Nase verdient hätte. Wenn man dieses Geld nicht hat, ist man entweder gefrustet, oder probiert halt eine andere Taktik aus. Sucht euch bis Level 40 zwei Sammelberufe, mit denen man ganz gut Geld verdienen kann. Auf Level 40 ist man in der Lage einige Instanzen solo zu machen (bietet sich nicht grade für jede Klasse an). Das wäre dann ein guter Zeitpunkt die bisherigen Berufe zu verlernen und Verzauberer neu hochzuleveln. Genug Material bekommt man aus den Instanzen. Aber es ist und bleibt mühselig, da gebe ich hier allen Recht. Es schmerzt schon Illusionsstaub zum leveln verbraten zu müssen, wenns im AH richtig Kohle bringen würde.


----------



## GammuS (25. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt nen 37ger Schamanen.
Habe einen Skill von 164 und komm ganz gut klar.
Wenn du mit der verzauberung Gold machen willst kannst du als Alternative auch die mats im ah verkaufen, wenn diese für den skill nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind.
Es gibt immer Twinks die gerne mal ein bischen gold hinlegen um ihren Skill hochzubringen.


----------

